# Another Newbie question.



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

I was looking at my p's last night and they look like they are already growing. I have only had them a week. Could I be over feeding them? I feed them twice a day. One day the will get brine shrimp, next pellets and flakes, next blood worms. They shur do look like they have been eating well that is for shur.

Thanks
Bones


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

No worries. the worst that happens if u overfeed P's is that they dont eat the food. they eat until their not hungry anymore


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

well 2 times a day would be fine, but it depends also how much you give them each time and BTW

Welcom to p-fury.com the best community ever


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

I've had my p's for close to a week too, and they appear larger









I think it's our eyes, and our wishful thinking for bigger p's









Also, welcome to the P-Fury!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

yes that right, welcome







you will never find any other P related boards


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

welcome to the site .
fedding baby p's two times a day is the recommended amount but only feed them until they stop eating give them a few minutes and remove any uneaten food you can.
overfeeding and leaving uneaten food in the water can lead to bad water conditions.
enjoy youe killas
dixon


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks for the reply's.

I think I feed them to much but they eat it all not much left in tank when they are done. I guess I will feed them a little bit more. A friend of mine who has p's told me that if you feed them to much they would basicaly kill them selves? I really didn't beleave him that is why I asked you guy's. Yes my eyes are wishing they were about 6-7" so I could feed them bigger things.









Thanks a lot

This is a great site.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

They wont kill themselves if you overfeed them. If you overfeed your fish, they will stop eating until they are hungry again. I know you want them to be big, but enjoy them while they are young, because I assure you that you will miss these days. I suggest adding some raw unpeeled shrimp to that diet. It is the cheapest, healthiest, cleanest food you can feed your fish with much less prep time than beefheart. I know some people may beg the differ, but they are wrong and worship the devil.

PS - WELCOME TO P FURY!!!!!!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

no worry you are doing fine and you should really feed them until they stop eating cuz starvation at a young age will lead to small piranha's!!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

If they are growing your doing your job, you have a nice choice of foods and a good pattern







your doing great and welcome to the site. This is the best place to be!


----------



## satanjones (Jul 9, 2003)

i dont think its possible to overfeed p's. for instance, with my reds i just plop in a dozen goldies and let them live with the p's until they run out so they can eat as much as they want. they might be ravenous, but i dont think they're dumb enough to eat themselves to death.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

_Moved to feeding discussion_

Personally, I think juveniles (under 5 inches) should be allowed to eat to their hearts delight. Their food intake slows naturally anyway as adults.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Theres a theory that fish usually feed and eat as much as they can till they explode, eventually killing themselves. Theres really no set amounts on how much you can feed your fish. Usually Ps will eat as much as they want and kill off the rest for fun. Babies and juvis are usually spoiled, while young adults and monster Ps are fed routinely in order to keep in shape. The help of a powerhead will give your Ps excercise and keep fit. Heres a pic of my 10" overweight Rbs before..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Time to call Jenny Craig for that boy!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Zilla said:


>


Jesus C., that's one fat bitch...
















btw: I heard stories about fish eating until they die of over-feeding as well (explode seems a little drastic, tho), but I think it's not easy to do so...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

young fish (under 2-3") eat alot, at least 3-4 times a day


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

> btw: I heard stories about fish eating until they die of over-feeding as well (explode seems a little drastic, tho), but I think it's not easy to do so...


Thats just for certain topical fish, definately not pirahnas otherwise the majority of us would have lots of dead p's! Feed them enough but be careful of leftover food and your water conditions and you will be fine.


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks guy's.

RhomZilla, I have 2 powerheads right now. They seam to love them.
The one fat one likes to get right in the middle ad just swim away.

FeederFish33, Where would I get raw unpealed shrimp? Could I get that 
at the local grocery store??

I was also wondering if they would eat live fist like a guppy? I wanted to throw one in their but am affraid they will not eat it.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh they will! dont worry lol.
i threw one once into my P tank and he ate it hehe was not a scale left afterwards







(single P)


----------

